# Rockfish report 4/19



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Had a pretty good day, caught 12 rock 15"-39" and 11 croaker!!:fishing:


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

man looks like you had a great day were you fishing in delaware


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

roy j said:


> man looks like you had a great day were you fishing in delaware


Thanks, MD


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Those are some nice croakers & rocks


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice post, great day!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice report. Where, where, where?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah yeah! what a beast. and im glad jr got a nice one too, let him know i say wassup and congrats!! 
haha, why dont you smile in your next pic!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

EugeneChoe said:


> yeah yeah! what a beast. and im glad jr got a nice one too, let him know i say wassup and congrats!!
> haha, why dont you smile in your next pic!


Hey Eugene, I'll tell him when he gets home, man to tired to smile.LOL!! Lets go fishen!

Chris

PS I'll shoot you a pm tonite


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Great job*

Man....I gotta come to Delaware..opcorn:


----------



## RONALDO1370 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Great Job Cris*

So sorry i missed out ,but looks like the boys had a good time too honey do list almost complete thank goodness Lets go fishing!:fishing:


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

*not deleware*

thats not deleware. It's near the tangier sound. I almost pissed my pants when I read this thread because I went there last week and only caught 1wp and 2 croaker!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice report man.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*johnpond*

If he wants to tell us where he caught them then fine but that's his choice .... don't go Spot Burning a Spot someone has worked hard to find ....... just be glad He had a great day and shared his report ...... 

Rocks&Reds ...... thanks for a great report


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

P&S Subscriber

surfchunker's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Cumberland Maryland
Posts: 1,740

johnpond
If he wants to tell us where he caught them then fine but that's his choice .... don't go Spot Burning a Spot someone has worked hard to find ....... just be glad He had a great day and shared his report ......

Rocks&Reds ...... thanks for a great report
__________________
Mullethead 


Should I have said the lower Chesapeak Bay for you honey? The Tangier sound is a broad area that reaches to Virgina. I know exactly where he was fishing, meaning the exact location. I didnt give his location. There are many towns on the Tangier Sound so do me a favor and google the Tangier Sound before accusing me of spot burning! 

Humm maybe it was Crisfield, no wait, maybe Deal Island, no wait..........maybe Wenona or Fairmount.... Look at a map buddy there's like 15 towns/City's in the Lower Chesapeake bay/ Tangier Sound.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

yep, johnpond is 100% CORRECT. Tangier sound is HUGE, he did not do anything reomtely close to "spot burning".

I dont even understand "spot burning", I mean your on the internet! Like the kids who dont like ppl in there business, then post it all on freakn myspace. Comes with the territory if you ask me, dont brag if your worried about this so called "spot burning".


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> If he wants to tell us where he caught them then fine but that's his choice .... don't go Spot Burning a Spot someone has worked hard to find ....... just be glad He had a great day and shared his report ......
> 
> Rocks&Reds ...... thanks for a great report


Thanks Surfchunker! I learned my leson now,in the pics always keep the water at your back.


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

*Rocks and Reds get Real!*

P&S Subscriber

Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Delaware
Posts: 170

Quote:
Originally Posted by surfchunker View Post
If he wants to tell us where he caught them then fine but that's his choice .... don't go Spot Burning a Spot someone has worked hard to find ....... just be glad He had a great day and shared his report ......

Rocks&Reds ...... thanks for a great report
Thanks Surfchunker! I learned my leson now,in the pics always keep the water at your back.
Rocks&Reds is offline Report Post Reply With Quote











Your spot really isnt that secret. Me and my buddys have been fishing there for 5 years. I didnt spot burn so why would u agree with that clown? I know 5 spots within 1 mile of that are u were fishin. "That was actually the first place I had sex on the beach" For those who dont know anything about the Tangier Sound, check this out. RocksandReds sorry to tell everyone where the Rockfish are! Maybe u should talk some crap or accuse Maryland DNR of spot burning. lol! http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.asp

Just scroll down to the Lower Bay/Tangier Sound Region


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

johnpond said:


> P&S Subscriber
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2007
> Location: Delaware
> ...


Well johnpond, never talked any crap about you, just made a comment about taking a picture and learning a lesson. Sorry to offend you guess were a little edgey. 

And the last time I checked Surfchunker wasn't a clown.

And I don't about your family, but I know mine don't want to read about your Xrated adventures on the beach. Thanks

And the little deal of dropping the link in there.CLASS ACT!!


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

Well johnpond, never talked any crap about you, just made a comment about taking a picture and learning a lesson. Sorry to offend you guess were a little edgey.

And the last time I checked Surfchunker wasn't a clown.

And I don't about your family, but I know mine don't want to read about your Xrated adventures on the beach. Thanks

And the little deal of dropping the link in there.CLASS ACT!!



Yeah Yeah You should write DNR and ask them to shutdown that whole website. That way people who get on the internet, "a place to get information", wont know where to fish. 

Also you did offend me when you agreed with the clown. I'm not a spot-burner!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*johnpond*

well you and your little 20 some post needs a leasson in manners ........ coming in here and calling people names and running your mouth is a bad way to to start out ....... Hope your P&S experence is a short one


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Steady as she goes gentlemen..............


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Debates over how much information to give in a post are fine, so long as everyone stays civil.

But name-calling is not acceptable, period. It'll buy you a suspension if it continues.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great report...*

Great report...Rocks&Reds....love the pictures...can`t wait until your next post. keep up the good work. :fishing:opcorn:

Tight Lines...


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

*Benedict, Bushwood, SPSP, SO. Md Creek, Colonial Beach, Hammer Beach, Jug Bay,N.Beach*

All these people spot burning as well? I just don't like being targeted. Just because someone has 20 post doesnt mean he's ignorant. I know what spot burning is. I'm done with this arguing. I'm going fishing. Peace


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Yeah, but ...*



Rocks&Reds said:


> Thanks Surfchunker! I learned my leson now,in the pics always keep the water at your back.


This will not work at SPSP because the Bay Bridge will be behind your back.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey mods, want to turn your key on this one?


----------



## B&G495 (Apr 25, 2008)

What did da rock hit on.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

"spot burning" is stupid. who cares if your let soemone know where you caught it. if it's public property, it's public. private property, cant get there anyways so who cares..

soon one wont even be able to say he caught fish in the water...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

B&G495 said:


> What did da rock hit on.



Bloodworms:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> ....
> soon one wont even be able to say he caught fish in the water...


Aww crapola ... now the secret is out ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I have to remember where I keep my "Beating a dead horse "file.

If folks want to tell you where, how, when and what bait they were using when they caught a fish they can and if they don't want to go into details that is their right also. You may ask details but if they don't want to give them up don't get mad. There are more than enough details on every board on P&S to figure out where the fish are or where they use to be because by the time someone post up a report fish been know to swim away.


----------



## saltdog (Aug 26, 2007)

now i know why i don't visit this site very often, too much man-drama, seems like it happens on every discussion, spot burning whats next bait burning


----------



## 103 E. (Apr 30, 2008)

*It's a good day for fishin!!*

Good Day Gentle Men! Any body heard any news on Kent Island OR the Choptank fishing Pier?





ANY DAY THAT YOU CAN FISH IS A GOOD DAY!!


----------

